# Residence Permit



## eltobosolo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm a Canadian citizen trying to plan a sabbatical year in the Netherlands. I have a wife and two kids (7 and 13) and have visited Holland several times. We really want to spend a year there to explore Holland and around the EU, but it seems like we're not going to have an easy time getting a residence permit. We don't quite fit into any of the categories listed in the IND residence wizard because:

- I don't want to work for a Dutch company; we have money saved to support us for the year and some continued income from our current employers
- I'm 35 so I'm too old to qualify for a working holiday
- My wife and I only have bachelor degrees so we don't qualify as highly skilled migrants

Does anyone have any advice? It seems like we'll only be able to stay for 3 months unless we get a permit.

Thanks in advance!
Tobias


----------

